# attentisme



## hummuh

Hola

¿como traduciríais la palabra "attentisme" ?

la frase es: *l’organisation des élections législatives et présidentielles dans les trois premiers mois de 2008 pourrait débloquer l’attentisme actuel.*

*La organización de las elecciones legislativas y presidenciales en los 3 primeros meses de 2008 podría desbloquear "la política de espera" actual.*

*Me parece un poco pesada esa traducción...*

*alguno mejor ?*


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Hummuh*:

Bueno, a mí me parece bien, sólo que sobran las comillas.

Salut


----------



## Tina.Irun

A lo mejor, se podría sustituir por "situación de espera".


----------



## Domtom

Quizá también podría decirse con una sola palabra: _espera_.

----
También, en el caso de que ese "attentisme" consista en la detención del asunto en cuestión por un corto tiempo, _compás de espera_.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aunque es barbarismo se encuentra en la prensa el adjetivo *atentista* junto a sustantivos como _política/actitud/postura/comportamiento ...
_Un saludo


----------



## Hospi

Par rapport à ce terme, j'ai trouvé sur le TLFi : 

_POL.  _Attitude qui consiste à différer toute décision jusqu'a ce que les événements s'annoncent de manière précise (_cf._ également _opportunisme, immobilisme_).

Et puis, pour "immobilisme" :


> CNRTL
> *B.  −* _En partic._    Politique  d'attente consistant à ne prendre qu'un minimum d'initiatives pour  éviter de s'engager ou pour maintenir l'équilibre entre des tendances  opposées.


Et en castillan, on trouve sur le DRAE, "inmovilismo" :

Tendencia a mantener sin cambios una situación política, social, económica, ideológica, etc.

Je pense qu'il y a des nuances qui distinguent ces deux termes (attentisme et immobilisme), mais, n'ayant pas ce terme en castillan, la traduction me paraît juste.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## totor

Linternaute y Reverso dan a "opportunisme" prácticamente como sinónimo de *attentisme*.

Sin embargo, "oportunismo" tiene por supuesto una connotación muy negativa, y me gustaría saber si *attentisme* también la tiene.


----------



## jprr

En général OUI, c'est négatif, et signe de manque de caractère. Sauf dans les contextes bien particuliers où l'attentisme peut être admis comme une prudence compréhensible


----------



## totor

La frase donde figura este término, Jean-Pierre, está referida a una obra de un conocido dirigente socialdemócrata, Eduard Bernstein.

Dice así:

_… la perspective d'une apocalypse à court terme qui était disqualifiée à ses yeux, avec l'attentisme révolutionnaire qui l'accompagnait._

Por más que Bernstein sea el fundador del revisionismo, me resulta difícil asociar estos dos términos: "oportunismo revolucionario"  .


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se trata aquí de* la actitud atentista*, expresión bastante corriente por aquí.
Véase este ejemplo:


> Tenemos que tener una actitud atentista, y yo
> aplaudo esa actitud en que en este momento está Espa-
> ña al decir que tenemos una magnífica legislación..., www.senado.es/legis7/publicaciones/pdf/congreso/ds/PC0062.PDF


Si te puede ayudar.


----------



## totor

GURB said:


> Se trata aquí de* la actitud atentista*, expresión bastante corriente por aquí.



He visto la palabra, Gurb, pero por mis pagos no es nada corriente, ni la he visto nunca escrita.

Sin embargo, la prefiero a "oportunista".

Por lo menos, es más neutral.

¡Gracias, mi amigo!


----------



## jfbujalance

Se me ocurre que según el contexto se podría traducir más que solo por "espera", por "compás de espera". Doy un ejemplo:

On constate clairement un attentisme de la part des clients. Le resserrement du  crédit qui ne facilite pas l'accès à l'automobile...


----------



## quethibum

*NUEVA PREGUNTA *​Hola a todos:

¿Cómo traducirían "attentisme" en esta oración?
"S’agissant du cours de l’action _[nom de la société]_, il faut rappeler que les investisseurs sont très différents. Pour un Groupe en transformation tel que _[nom de la société]_, l’*attentisme *des actionnaires de court terme a été manifeste, tandis que les actionnaires de long terme sont restés."
¿Ha cambiado la cosa desde que se publicó el primer hilo? La "actitud atentista" que propuso GURB no me pareció mala, pero si pocos la usan o entienden, entonces mejor poner otra cosa, "espera" a secas me parece que no encaja, como tampoco me parece que "política de espera" sea lo adecuado... es la idea de oposición entre los accionistas de largo plazo (que se quedaron) y los de corto plazo (¿que no se quedaron?), a menos que no se trate de oposición sino de otra cosa, eso es lo que me tiene un poco perdida.
Por si sirve de algo, luego dicen que "Tan pronto se anunció el plan estratégico, la acción pasó a mediados de 2017 de X€ a [X-3]€, y luego pasaron 18 meses antes de que los inversores comprobaran el éxito de la transformación y regresaran. Actualmente la cotización de la acción varía entre X€ y [X+1]€ y los _target prices_ aumentan en forma regular. El retorno para el accionista ha aumentado..."

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## swift

¿La tendencia al aplazamiento? ¿La tendencia a aplazar la toma de decisiones? El segundo es muy largo, pero...


----------



## totor

Es el caso específico del 'oportunismo', quethibum.

A mi juicio, mejor empleado imposible.


----------



## jprr

el quietismo / la inercia ?


----------



## swift

Tanto _quietismo_ como _inercia_ parecen muy buenas opciones.


----------



## quethibum

¡Apunto todas las opciones, gracias a todos!


----------



## jfbujalance

Hospi said:


> Par rapport à ce terme, j'ai trouvé sur le TLFi :
> 
> _POL.  _Attitude qui consiste à différer toute décision jusqu'a ce que les événements s'annoncent de manière précise (_cf._ également _opportunisme, immobilisme_).
> 
> Et puis, pour "immobilisme" :
> Et en castillan, on trouve sur le DRAE, "inmovilismo" :
> 
> Tendencia a mantener sin cambios una situación política, social, económica, ideológica, etc.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a des nuances qui distinguent ces deux termes (attentisme et immobilisme), mais, n'ayant pas ce terme en castillan, la traduction me paraît juste.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?




Viendo las soluciones aportadas, creo que según el contexto se podría elegir entre inmovilismo, oportunismo o compás de espera. Quietismo, en principio, tiene una connotación teológica* que quizá ha evolucionado y no recogen los diccionarios.



> *RAE
> 2. m. Rel. Doctrina de algunos místicos heterodoxos que hacen consistir la suma perfección del alma humana en el anonadamiento de la voluntad para unirse con Dios, en la contemplación pasiva y en la indiferencia de cuanto pueda sucederle en tal estado.
> 
> Espasa-Calpe
> 1. m. teol. Doctrina de algunos místicos heterodoxos que hacen consistir la suma perfección del alma humana en la contemplación pasiva de Dios y en la indiferencia de cuanto pueda suceder en tal estado:
> _el quietismo se desarrolló en el Siglo de Oro._


----------



## jprr

jfbujalance said:


> Quietismo, en principio, tiene una connotación teológica* que quizá ha evolucionado y no recogen los diccionarios.


¿en principio?


> 1. m. Inacción, quietud, inercia.


 (RAE)


> Diccionario Espasa Grand: español-francés français-espagnol © 2000 Espasa-Calpe:
> *quietismo m
> ...*
> 2 (inacción) immobilisme m


y sabemos todos que los acionistas son unos místicos dedicados a la contemplación


----------

